# Bronx NY Pigeons In Desperate Need Of Homes ..



## TAWhatley

There is a situation in Bronx NY where some 80-100 pigeons need
to find homes ASAP. The man who has been keeping them in his
apartment must get rid of them, or he will be evicted. If anyone can
take even a few of these birds or if you know of places where they can
be placed, please e-mail Al Streit at [email protected]. Al is 
organizing this effort in NY. Since these have been "apartment" pigeons,
I am assuming that none are releasable at this point in time.

Thank you very much for any help you can offer.

Terry


----------



## Rockie

Hi Terry,

This is so sad. Do you have any idea what will happen to them if they don't get homes?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Leslie,

I don't honestly know what could/would happen to the pigeons. I was told at some point that the owner said he would release them, but that is not really a viable option for these apartment raised birds.

I suspect if the owner gets evicted and the pigeons haven't been placed that the birds will be sent to an animal shelter and ultimately euthanized. I don't know that for a fact, but can't really see any other outcome.

Terry


----------



## Robby

*pigeons*

Hi All, wrote to al told him if wants to ship them out i'll take as many as he wants to send me hope that is a start to helping him out Robby


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you Robby! I'll make sure Al knows that you have made this generous offer!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Robbi,
It is such a kind and generous offer for you to extend.
fp


----------



## Robby

*bronx pigeons*

Hi Terry & fp, Thanx for the kind words. I was born and raised in n.y.c. moved to n.j. when i was 20 now reside in south carolina with my wife and 6 kids have had pigeons since im 13 years old now im 47 so u can see i've had them for a long long time in all the years of having them i've probably had every breed there is. right now i only have( tipplers,)( n.y.c. flying flights) ,&( helmets) and am always looking to help lost or stray pigeons thanx again yours in the sport ROBBY


----------



## Al & Bobby

Robby said:


> Hi All, wrote to al told him if wants to ship them out i'll take as many as he wants to send me hope that is a start to helping him out Robby


Robby

Thanks very much. Let's see how we can arrange sending you some. Thanks, Terry, for posting and all you've done.

Robby - please e-mail again, because i just changed from Eudora to Poco Mail, and the stuff is mixed up. Or call. 212 873 6030.

The pigeons would definitely be killed by the city shelter (as they call it). What we're doing is finding people in different places who would take some. One in NY will take 4, but the Northeast is the worst place in the US to find sanctuaries. We'd rather drive them than send by mail. The reason is that the PO is not predictable about which air carrier takes animals and when. But we'll do it anyway for distances.

Meanwhile, PETA is helping, too. We don't know if they'll come up with people and places. 

Al


----------



## Robby

*bronx*

Hi Al, I sent u an e-mail like u asked. hope i can help u out, yours in the sport Robby


----------



## ernie

*In Ohio*

When you say apartment birds, I assume they are not used to the outside winter temps. I would take some, but the only room I have is outside in the spare loft and right now it's still in the 20's here in Ohio.


----------



## Robby

*bronx birds*

Hi Ernie, dont worry they r inside birds but they will adapt to the weather they will be going outside here to if i get them good luck ROBBY


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

Just popping in here to let you know that Al is working hard to get the Bronx pigeons rehomed. I'm sure he will be along shortly with an update on the situation.

Thanks of everyone who has offered homes for these birds!

Terry


----------



## Robby

*pigeons*

Hi Terry, can u tell me what happened with al and his birds thanx ROBBY


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Robby,

I think the owner of the pigeons got a "stay of execution" in court on Thursday this week. Al and all the New York Feral Pigeon Rescue people are still working on this as are friends from Pigeon Talk and the 911 Pigeon Alert list. Shipping boxes have been sent and received in NYC for these birds. I think they are basically ready to go if they can get Willy (the owner of the birds) to start giving them up. 

There has been trememdous support for this rescue effort on a number of lists, and the donations of boxes and offers of homes has been wonderful. I know that you are one that Al knows of. I'll see if I can get him to respond to you personally.

Terry


----------



## Robby

*bronx`*

Hi Terry, thanx for the reply i wrote to Al but he hasent sent me anything back yet thanx ROBBY


----------



## Al & Bobby

Robby, thanks again. Just wrote to you. 

It's been really difficult getting Willie to give up his pigeons. He gets going with his imagination and convinces himself things will come true. People on the NYC pigeon groups went all out helping plan the move. Then tonight, Willie finally said no. He wants to have them all close where he can visit, and it's not going to happen. 

I asked if anybody else on the NY groups would call. Terry and Ellen did in a conference call - hey: success! You guys really did it.

So if i get time from work next week, the pigeons will be out Monday.

I owe you all a really fine dinner and a drink or three.

Al


----------



## TaylorGS

Where is Al located?
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS

That is great! Thank you all for saving those birds!
Taylor


----------



## lawrence2003

Hi sir.
I am here from the Philippines. And ive been raising Pigeons since i was 13. Now im 31 and i also wanted to help. I can adopt pigeons but i guess i cant pay for all the shipping fee and stuff. I wanted to start my adaption center here in the Philippines for PIGEONS.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you for the offer Lawrence. Unfortunately the difficulty and expense of importing/exporting birds would make it impossible to get the birds to you.

As far as I know these birds are still in their precarious circumstances in the Bronx. The owner has basically refused to talk to anyone about getting them out. I have no idea how this is going to end, but most likely it will not be a good or happy ending for the birds or for the owner.

Terry


----------



## Al & Bobby

TaylorGS said:


> Where is Al located?
> Taylor


Hi

Well, all those pigeons would be in NC by now if Willie had followed through on his original request for help. Instead, he told us to stop helping. Then, he refused to take our calls.

The NYC Bar Association had a forum about hoarding. Hoarders harm their animals. That's one of the differences between a rescuer with a lot of animals and a hoarder. And hoarders are out of touch with reality on that issue. The people described them as usually intelligent people who love their animals but don't see that they're neglecting them. 

What Willie did was take good care of them but then neglect them when he was faced with eviction. He said at the end that he was going to put them out of the window. It isn't warm enough for that.

So i'm hoping that, if he lost his apartment, he's living with his sister and feeding as many of his flock he can still find. His 20 unreleasable birds are probably with his sister, Lillian. She's good with the birds.

This is all hope - i don't know the facts. If i find out, i'll post.

Taylor, i'm in Manhattan, NY. Where are you?

Al


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for explaining about rescuers and hoarders Al, it is interesting to have a name for it.

I am not a hoarder yet, but always afraid of just slipping over the edge! There must be a point at which the slide downhill starts and the animals become first overcrowded and then neglected. There are so many cases like that reported in the papers, sometimes involving sanctuaries but mostly involving a single person or a couple that have accumulated too many dogs or cats to cope with.

The sad thing is that it is distrust of other people and their ability to look after and love animals that causes people to keep them when they would be better off released or rehomed.

Cynthia


----------



## Al & Bobby

cyro51 said:


> The sad thing is that it is distrust of other people and their ability to look after and love animals that causes people to keep them when they would be better off released or rehomed.
> 
> Cynthia


Hi, Cynthia

That's another thing they talked about. The distrust. A lot of people are afraid to adopt out because of it. And they may be right to worry about strangers taking their animals home. I volunteered at a big cat and dog shelter once, and they screened people well, but you really don't know.

However, when people start - well, this is one example from the forum. A woman had a lot of golden retrievers, and she didn't feed them well. The dogs all had a lot of fleas, too, and many were almost furless. She thought that animal control was trying to rescue her dogs in order to sell them because - see - these are a new hairless breed of retriever, worth a lot of money.

That's what they meant by people losing touch. Usually, hoarders are intelligent but cannot see this one part of their lives clearly, in scale. 

And they might say The animals may not be getting the best nutrition or enough space, but they would die out on the street. But these same people don't look for good homes for them, leading, as you say, to their seizure by the government and killing. (And it's still not usually appropriately called euthanasia.)

Cynthia, if you ever become a person like that, we'll all have warned you in advance! That is, unless the rest of us slide over the edge too.

The main speaker was Randall Lockwood of Humane Soc. of the US. HSUS.org. He recommended looking up a consortium about hoarding at Tufts U. Tufts.edu.


----------



## grandlordarchon

*from Bx here and i have a loft for your birds*

in case that you are still in need of home for your bird/s just do not hesitate to contact me and im sure i will take care of them ...


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you so much grandlorarchon for this response .. I've privately e-mailed the person needing the home for the birds to get in touch with you. I do so hope that this will be a good match for both of you. You cannot believe the number of pigeons in need of homes in NYC .. ferals, banded, and show birds who are not banded .. if you can help, you will be a godsend to the pigeon rescuers in NYC.

Terry


----------

